# Never let a flathead go hungry



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

After Mikes amazing display I thought there may be another
flathead that he didn't make hooksore.

I couldn't talk Mike and Chad into another night of 
misery out in the cold.

Some people just don't learn after getting wet and cold. 
I went back flathead fishing Saturday night. As a misting 
rain hit me while bait fishing I was questioning my decision. 
I hung up and lost a hook and then remembered I had left 
my hooks and sinkers and my snacks in the truck. 

I continued bait fishing and to my surprise I caught gills 
and a big crappie. A bonus was a pretty 8 inch golden 
shiner that I liked so much I put it in its own bucket. 

I set up and in about 20 minutes a bluegill jumped and 
I watched to see if something made it nervous. The rod 
with the shiner took off slowly and didn't stop till I set 
the hook. It wasn't dark yet so I took a picture using 
my timer and released the flathead. 










I rebaited the rod and cast it back out. Nothing much happened 
till after it got dark a couple of yahoos ran full throttle through 
the no wake zone slowing down from time to time lighting up 
the banks with a spotlight. 

During the night I did catch 2 channel cats and swung and 
missed on another flathead run. I rebaited and cast baits 
back out hoping for more flathead. It was colder than an 
ex wifes heart. 

At daybreak I was shivering and anxious to get to my 
truck and warm up. I loaded the boat but as usual left 
my rods till last. As I arranged the bait buckets in the 
boat I heard a clicker move a few inches. I jumped out 
of the boat and picked up the rod but had to wait 
several minutes for the fish to move steadily. The 
channel cats are notorious for grabbing baits at 
daylight but I was hopeful. 

I was rewarded with a nice bow in the rod and the 
feeling of a solid flathead. As unusual as it is to catch 
a flathead in light enough to see, I now had my second 
one in 12 hours. 










I released this fish also and gathered my things to hurry
back to the truck and its heater.


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

You and Magis are just flathead GODS... every week I cant to see your astounding catches and show the woman.....see now thats why I spend so much time fishin babe.... Is what I tell her. She nods her head and says , they dont catch those in Ohio... she still thinks you guys are down in like the delta of Luisiana or somewhere.. Congrats... again! Anyways enough A$$ kissing.. time to grab the rods and get after em.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

damn man you did it again. Good job.


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

nice fish man!!!! are you lake or river fishing?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Awsome write up Robby, nice catches this time of year


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

You sure do look cold but those fish would warm anybody up. as usual nice job. Curious you may have posted this elsewere but what is going on with the side on the first flat. Thanks S


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I am not sure.
I didn't look at it closely and only had it out of water a few minutes.






That was the only picture because I was fishing alone and not that familiar with the timer yet.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

THanks Robby, I was thinking maybe left over from the spawn. It looks pretty nasty right behind the fin almost like a cut from something. Any number of things could be the answer I guess. On a side note how late in the season can you fish for them. I assume it depends largely on the weather? Again nice job. S


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

In lakes the flathead seem to shut off at 60 degree water temperature.










In rivers they seem to continue feeding down to 50 degrees so Dip and 
Billy G are probably still catching flathead. Jack and Mellon know the 
river cats feed in colder water too.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks for the photos n posts katfish!!

(n added needed info)

!&#37;


----------

